# Wolfden Bowstrings looking for staff shooters



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

*resumes*

Keep them coming folks!


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

*slots*

We still have 4 slots left. These strings are some of the best in the business don't miss out!


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

*slots*

We still have 4 slots left. These strings are some of the best in the business don't miss out!


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Sent you an email


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

Sent you an email, looking forward to shooting your strings.


----------



## brokenbone264 (May 10, 2009)

*email sent*

thanks i need a new set of srings.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

ttt:smile:


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Only a few spots left you can also send resumes to me at [email protected]
thanks bill


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

message sent email ,Thanks Rick


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

*oh yeah*

Gonna be a break out year for Team Wolfden. The wins are gonna pile up!


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

ONLY A FEW SPOTS LEFT WE HAVE A AWESOME STAFF SO FAR AND SEVERAL MORE BEING CONSIDERED:darkbeer:
THANKS FOR ALL THE RESUMES GUYS...
BILL


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

*awesome*

These shooters are gonna be on the winners podium a lot!


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

*ttt*

up for the day


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Email sent! Thanks


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats on you new position Bill and good luck. I could not think of a better person for wolfden to have.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

FEW SPOTS STILL OPEN GUYS:darkbeer:


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

We are also putting on just a few hunting staffers so if your interested in the hunting staff please comment in your resume thanks everyone!!!
Bill


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

HOYT68 said:


> We are also putting on just a few hunting staffers so if your interested in the hunting staff please comment in your resume thanks everyone!!!
> Bill


I'd be interested in either spot. My email came from [email protected].


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

bump still some spots open


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

3rd at local hard shoot ,worlds warm up shoot ,shot 287 right behind two semi pros 289 and 288. strings are smokin


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

proxarchery said:


> 3rd at local hard shoot ,worlds warm up shoot ,shot 287 right behind two semi pros 289 and 288. Strings are smokin


way to go rick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I finished 2ND this weekend open class toughest coarse i have shot all year. [long yardage]!!!!!!
Another wolfden staffer took first, looks like wolfden had a great weekend!!!!!!!!!
Also i would like to let everyone know that staffer matt hill [sc4x4truck] will be helping me with all the staffers so you can contact him also if you have any ?????


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

proXarchery said:


> 3rd at local hard shoot ,worlds warm up shoot ,shot 287 right behind two semi pros 289 and 288. strings are smokin





HOYT68 said:


> way to go rick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I finished 2ND this weekend open class toughest coarse i have shot all year. [long yardage]!!!!!!
> Another wolfden staffer took first, looks like wolfden had a great weekend!!!!!!!!!
> Also i would like to let everyone know that staffer matt hill [sc4x4truck] will be helping me with all the staffers so you can contact him also if you have any ?????


Way to guys great finish's. Looks like we are making a strong entrance and we are just getting started.


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

*A Huge Congrats and Thanks!*

I want to extend a huge Congrats and a Big thanks to the Wolfden Staffers and there wins this past weekend. We have big things to come this year guys and gals. I am looking forward to working with each and everyone of the staffers. Bill and Matt a big thanks to you guys in helping me get the staff organized.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

wolfdenstrings said:


> I want to extend a huge Congrats and a Big thanks to the Wolfden Staffers and there wins this past weekend. We have big things to come this year guys and gals. I am looking forward to working with each and everyone of the staffers. Bill and Matt a big thanks to you guys in helping me get the staff organized.


Good job everyone.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Just wanting to thank y'all for letting me on as part of your hunting staff!


Let me know when I can get to ordering some strings!


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

We have a couple spots left on both staffs so keep the resumes coming!!!!!!!!!!!
Bill


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

PM Sent and resume submitted.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CTBloodBro (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you for having be apart of the hunting Staff and letting me get into it all!

Dan


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

I created a new social group for wolfden strings so join up.


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the group Matt.


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

Sending Resume! Thanks for looking!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

*strings*

Chase you'll have your strings mid next week buddy!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Just to let eberyone know, Bill (hoyt68) is not going to be avalable for the next week. You can send your resumes to me at [email protected]. Thanks and good luck to everyone.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Well we had a shoot today. I took first place in mens open, Wife took 3rd in womans open. My son placed 2nd in cubs and my daughter finished 4th in peewee. Overall a great day on the range


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

sc4x4truck said:


> Well we had a shoot today. I took first place in mens open, Wife took 3rd in womans open. My son placed 2nd in cubs and my daughter finished 4th in peewee. Overall a great day on the range


Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks also ChrisS took 3rd in his class today.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Bill shot a 285 and took 2nd place in mens open
marty shot a 288 and took 1st place in mens open
bills son shot a 298 in youth. Also Bill said XS did not count on there range


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

every email I have sent to has bounced back..????


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for some great strings.


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

*ttt*

Mikie I have your resume and will have Bill get ahold of you my friend. John it was apleasure talking with you tonight.


----------



## chevyman82 (Jul 21, 2010)

Email Sent to Hoyt68


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

wolfdenstrings said:


> Mikie I have your resume and will have Bill get ahold of you my friend. John it was apleasure talking with you tonight.


Jason it was also a pleasure to speak with you.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for some great strings.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

wolfdenstrings said:


> Mikie I have your resume and will have Bill get ahold of you my friend. John it was apleasure talking with you tonight.


Thanks jason:thumbs_up


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Lets see some resumes we still have spots open


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

sc4x4truck said:


> Lets see some resumes we still have spots open


GUYS WE ONLY HAVE A FEW SPOTS LEFT SO HURRY:thumbs_up
AT THIS TIME WE HAVE 
4-PRO SPOTS LEFT
2 HUNTING SPOTS LEFT
BILL


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

HOYT68 said:


> GUYS WE ONLY HAVE A FEW SPOTS LEFT SO HURRY:thumbs_up
> AT THIS TIME WE HAVE
> 4-PRO SPOTS LEFT
> 2 HUNTING SPOTS LEFT
> BILL


We would really like to here from some people in eastern Tenn. And Virginia so get them in


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

sc4x4truck said:


> We would really like to here from some people in eastern Tenn. And Virginia so get them in


mid day bump


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

bump for a great company:thumbs_up


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

You guys are the best staff there is!


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

wolfdenstrings said:


> you guys are the best staff there is!


thanks jason ,
matt and i are trying very hard to get the best we can for wolfden, there have been some awesome resumes to go through and its been tough but we want to thank everyone how has applied!!!!
Bill


----------



## CTBloodBro (Jul 7, 2010)

I just want to Thank Jason and Bill again for letting me be apart of a great company and was great talking to Jason when ordering the Best Strings on Earth!

Dan in CT! 

CT Opener is 26 Days and counting! Let the Twhacking begin!


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

TO ALL STAFFERS!!!1
MATT,CHRISS AND I ARE BOOKING AHUNT WITH DND XTREME HUNTS OF NORTHERN MISSOURI FOR 1ST WEEK OF NOV OF 2011 AND WE WOULD LIKE TO SEE IF ANY OTHER STAFFERS WOULD BE INTERESTED IN GOING WITH US JUST PM ME FOR MORE INFO!!!!!!!!!
GOOD TIMES,GREAT FRIENDS AND SOME MONSTER BUCKS:thumbs_up
BILL


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

wolfdenstrings said:


> You guys are the best staff there is!





HOYT68 said:


> thanks jason ,
> matt and i are trying very hard to get the best we can for wolfden, there have been some awesome resumes to go through and its been tough but we want to thank everyone how has applied!!!!
> Bill


Thanks Jason, Bill couldnt have said it better. I also would like to thank every one that has applied.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

wolfdenstrings said:


> You guys are the best staff there is!


Thanks Jason. It is my pleasure to represent your company.


----------



## CTBloodBro (Jul 7, 2010)

I wish i could make it to the hunt in MO we have family over in MO/OK. Im trying to get some things together for next year 2011 to go on a black bear hunt in either maine or New Hampshire, would be a great time i will post if and when i can find out the right outfitter. 

Dan
WolfDen Hunting Staff


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Midday bump


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

*Hunt*

Bill I can probally do you guys one better and set you up with some of my stands here in nebraska! I have on average 14-15 stands out and next year will have access to over 2000 acres!


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

wolfdenstrings said:


> Bill I can probally do you guys one better and set you up with some of my stands here in nebraska! I have on average 14-15 stands out and next year will have access to over 2000 acres!


I just might have to make that a trip as well, Jason


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

*2011 in Nebraska*

We could have a "pack party" so to speak.
Got several 150-170 class 10 and 12 pointers on camera last year and a 160 or better 8 point!


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is the pic my wife took last sunday after chris and myself recieved our awards


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

I would like to express my gratitude to the Wolfden Staff for allowing me to join their ranks. 

Good luck to everyone who has made the staff and those who are still waiting.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

sc4x4truck said:


> Here is the pic my wife took last sunday after chris and myself recieved our awards


WHY TO GO MY BROTHERS [THE PACK ON THE HUNT:thumbs_up]


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

wolfdenstrings said:


> Bill I can probally do you guys one better and set you up with some of my stands here in nebraska! I have on average 14-15 stands out and next year will have access to over 2000 acres!


WHAT YOU THINK MATT 2 TRIPS FOR THE PACK NEXT YEAR:thumbs_up


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

HOYT68 said:


> GUYS WE ONLY HAVE A FEW SPOTS LEFT SO HURRY:thumbs_up
> AT THIS TIME WE HAVE
> 4-PRO SPOTS LEFT
> 2 HUNTING SPOTS LEFT
> BILL





sc4x4truck said:


> We would really like to here from some people in eastern Tenn. And Virginia so get them in





sc4x4truck said:


> mid day bump


Come there has to be some one in the areas to fill a couple of spots


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

C'mon guys get those apps in!


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Cant wait to get my bow tuned up with the new strings. Come on Sept 11!


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

To everyone at wolfden strings, thanks for the opportunity to be a huntstaff member. I will sent contract back as soon as i figure out how. i hate computers. lol Thanks again:tongue:


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

*pack pic*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=839191&d=1282599558

new strings are smokin . soon to be put to the test in the hunting woods


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

HOYT68 said:


> TO ALL STAFFERS!!!1
> MATT,CHRISS AND I ARE BOOKING AHUNT WITH DND XTREME HUNTS OF NORTHERN MISSOURI FOR 1ST WEEK OF NOV OF 2011 AND WE WOULD LIKE TO SEE IF ANY OTHER STAFFERS WOULD BE INTERESTED IN GOING WITH US JUST PM ME FOR MORE INFO!!!!!!!!!
> GOOD TIMES,GREAT FRIENDS AND SOME MONSTER BUCKS:thumbs_up
> BILL


up:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

*Staff members*

Guys and gals if you haven't gotten in touch with me to get your staff strings ordered please do in the next 2 weeks. Our bow season opens Sept. 15 and I will be out of touch wacking deer for the first 5 days so no strings till around the 21st! Get them ordered now boys!


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

*PM Sent*



wolfdenstrings said:


> Guys and gals if you haven't gotten in touch with me to get your staff strings ordered please do in the next 2 weeks. Our bow season opens Sept. 15 and I will be out of touch wacking deer for the first 5 days so no strings till around the 21st! Get them ordered now boys!


PM Sent


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Will be in the mail. with the info. Thanks again


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

wolfdenstrings said:


> Guys and gals if you haven't gotten in touch with me to get your staff strings ordered please do in the next 2 weeks. Our bow season opens Sept. 15 and I will be out of touch wacking deer for the first 5 days so no strings till around the 21st! Get them ordered now boys!


Got mine in. Can't wait to get them on and show them off.


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Yall done many strings for the new Monster 7?

I'll have one here in a few days and it'll def need some WD strings!


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

*monster strings*

Chase get a hold of me when it comes in and will hook a brother up my friend!


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

10-4 Man! Thanks


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for Wolfden.


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

ttt for the pack


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Couple more days and I'll have my strings.:thumbs_up


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

johnh1720 said:


> Couple more days and I'll have my strings.:thumbs_up


x2. for 1 bow anyways.

Next orders coming up!


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for the Pack.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Midday bump


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

HOYT68 said:


> Only a few spots left you can also send resumes to me at [email protected]
> thanks bill


ttt


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Lets get those resumes in guys.


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Good morning pack i hope everyone has a good week end, well have to go fight crime ...............


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Hey everyone. I appologize for my absence. I just got home last night from a two week training mission with the Corps. I want to say thank you again Jason for having me join the pack. I will get my info to you within the weekend for the strings. Good luck to everyone this hunting season and hopefully we see some big buck pics on here.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

well I tried at a local championship but came up a little short this weekend 4th in open class 10 off the lead . 2 semi pros got me by a few points but it was my fault just could not see 2 targets good enough. around here you dont miss many 10s or you get beat up. The bow is preforming awesome with the new strings . I have a few more shoots to redeem my self.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

proXarchery said:


> well I tried at a local championship but came up a little short this weekend 4th in open class 10 off the lead . 2 semi pros got me by a few points but it was my fault just could not see 2 targets good enough. around here you dont miss many 10s or you get beat up. The bow is preforming awesome with the new strings . I have a few more shoots to redeem my self.




i know the feeling. Im glad we dont have any semi pro shooters in my area


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Glad to be on staff guys !! cant wait to get my 1st set of strings and get them on my bow !


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Hey Matt,
Only one more week until we get to sling an arrow at that monster that you have been seeing!


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

yep, Can we fast forward lol


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

back ttt for the night 

saw a nice 24+ in wide 10 point tonight with the spotlight !


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

7 days! I got 7 days til Im in the woods after some backstraps!

Still waiting on 3 things for my bow lol but Ill be ready no doubt about it!


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

Everyone should have their strings by the end of next week. Please keep in mind guys if you have accepted a position on either staff you are required to use our strings and only ours. I have had a few guys asking questions about this. Thanks.


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Jason, Have to get down to the shop and get you the measurements for the serving on the Monster 7. I will get that to you ASAP, heck I can probably measure it myself at home with a piece of thread or something.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

wolfdenstrings said:


> everyone should have their strings by the end of next week. Please keep in mind guys if you have accepted a position on either staff you are required to use our strings and only ours. I have had a few guys asking questions about this. Thanks.


yes you must shoot our strings guys any questions please forward to matt or me and we will take care of them, so jason can stay busy making strings!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## beararcher16232 (Aug 14, 2010)

i need to wait till wed to order i get paid then if thats ok


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Hanesie said:


> Jason, Have to get down to the shop and get you the measurements for the serving on the Monster 7. I will get that to you ASAP, heck I can probably measure it myself at home with a piece of thread or something.


Let me know what you come up with. I need to order a set for my M7 too.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Jason, give me a call. I got the info you needed.


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Jason, will have the Serving info for you tomorrow !! Hope ya can get the string in the mail sometime next week ! cant wait to get it


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

*Monster 7.0 Serving Measurements*



wolfdenstrings said:


> Everyone should have their strings by the end of next week. Please keep in mind guys if you have accepted a position on either staff you are required to use our strings and only ours. I have had a few guys asking questions about this. Thanks.


Jason, Here are the serving lengths for the Monster 7.0


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Hanesie said:


> Jason, Here are the serving lengths for the Monster 7.0


Let me know if those measurements work an all that cuz I gotta order mine. Sold some bow junk so I could get some more strings haha.




Jason, Ill double check his measurements and send you my order as well.


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

Will do guys. To all if I don't respond right away I am working mid night shift until wednesday morning.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

We are still looking for a few staffers so send in your resumes to [email protected]


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Great strings and an even better staff.


----------

